# Estados Unidos / Unión americana



## mirk

Estoy escribiendo una nota en la cual hablo de los Estados Unidos.  Pero para darle variedad, utilizo el apelativo "unión americana".

¿Debo escribirlo con mayúsculas ambas?: Unión Americana
...¿o con minúsculas?: unión americana

Y bueno, ya entrados en gastos, ¿podrían explicarme por qué?

¡Gracias!


----------



## silvester

Hola,
Si es *U*nion *A*mericana


----------



## mjmuak

pue yo lo pondría en minúscula, porque ese nombre no existe como tal, si hubiese una organización  con ese nombre, sí, si no, no veo por qué hay que poner mayúscula, a ver si silvester nos da una explicación y cambio de parecer..


----------



## Sandily

Yo también diría que es con mayúsculas, ya que se le está dando la acepción de nombre propio. Es lo mismo que sucede con México y República Mexicana, cuando el nombre oficial es Estados Unidos Mexicanos.


----------



## Jellby

Yo evitaría usar ese nombre, a no ser que haya sido explicado anteriormente, ya que por semejanza con "Unión Europea" o "Unión Africana", puede inducir a confusión haciendo pensar que se trata de una organización supranacional (o eso pensaría yo).


----------



## Betildus

¿Union Americana implica América del Norte, América Central y América del Sur? o
¿Norteamérica, Centroamérica y Sudamérica?

Si se refiere sólo a Estados Unidos, buscaría otro nombre. Unión Americana no viene al caso.


----------



## bb008

mirk said:


> Estoy escribiendo una nota en la cual hablo de los Estados Unidos. Pero para darle variedad, utilizo el apelativo "unión americana".
> 
> ¿Debo escribirlo con mayúsculas ambas?: Unión Americana
> ...¿o con minúsculas?: unión americana
> 
> Y bueno, ya entrados en gastos, ¿podrían explicarme por qué?
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 
Yo colocaría: Estados Unidos de Norte América... no es que lo quieres colocar diferente pues!!!!


----------



## Jellby

O, puestos a decir cosas diferentes:

Unión Norteña de Estados Americanos


----------



## RoimerG.

Saludos!

Bueno, no estoy seguro de si debe usarse el nombre *"Unión Americana*", pero coincido con *Silvester *y _*Sandily *_en que *sí *"*Unión Americana*" es comúnmente aceptada como sinónimo de "Estados Unidos de Norteamérica" *entonces *puedes usarlo, y en ese caso, por ser un nombre propio (solo existe una Unión Americana) debe llevar iniciales en mayúsculas. 

Ahora, como lo menciona *Jellby*, si ese nombre pudiese inducir a confusión a la audiencia a quien va dirigida la nota será mejor que la primera vez que lo menciones digas algo como "*La Unión Americana*, como se le conoce a Los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica [en X región/por las personas X], ..."


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Desde España no se entendería eso de *unión americana*, ya que no es usual ni se conoce a los Estados Unidos con ese nombre.


----------



## mirk

En Estados Unidos es común utilizar el apelativo Unión Americana para referirse al país, sin ser repetitivo.  Esto solamente en la comunidad latina, así que no habrá confusión alguna si utilizo ese título sin establecer un precedente en mi nota.

Por lo tanto, ¡creo que lo escribiré con mayúsculas!

¡Gracias y saludos!


----------



## sunheat

En realidad, el nombre corecto es: Estados Unidos de Norteamérica, para darle movimiento sería mejor usar Estados Unidos. No se cuanta precisión requieras pero siempre es bueno hacer un buen trabajo.


----------



## Cecilio

Yo nunca he oído lo de "Unión Americana" para referirse a los Estados Unidos. Como mucho, he oído expresiones del tipo "los estados de la Unión", en las que la palabra "Unión" se usa para referirse al conjunto del país.


----------



## pacobabel

Hola,
yo tampoco he oído nunca lo de Unión Americana. En España desde luego no se usa, pero tampoco en general, hasta donde yo sé, en el español escrito (¿estás seguro de que se trata de un concepto geopolítico consolidado en el uso internacional?). Por tanto yo no me complicaría la vida y pondría Estados Unidos tantas veces como fuera necesario. ¿Qué harías, por ejemplo, si el país en cuestión fuera Francia? Yo al menos lo repetiría tantas veces como apareciera sin preocuparme en buscar sinónimos absurdos del tipo "el país de la baguette". Tampoco evitaría repetir el nombre de España, aunque también podrían buscársele sinónimos graciosos, je, je.
p.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Primera vez que veo este apelativo para referirse  a los Estados Unidos.
En lo personal resulta  extremadamente confuso porque bajo el concepto de unión americana  tiendo inmediatamente a pensar en  el americanismo o panamericanismo, que desde un punto de vista histórico y de la ciencia política es un movimiento que abarca a todos los países de América. También podría pensar en uno de los dos bandos de la guerra civil estadounidense, pero no lo asociaría a Estados Unidos.
Entiendo que sea un localismo, pero habría que tener en cuenta que para gran parte de los hispanoparlantes (creo) el término posee otras connotaciones.
Y también está la cuestión del uso del término "americano"...

Concuerdo con los que dicen que es mejor repetir Estados Unidos. Creo que en este tipo de cuestiones conviene ser repetitivo con el vocabulario preciso antes que ser confuso o ambiguo por pretender dar algún toque de poesía.


----------



## bb008

Más fácil todavía, por que no colocas las iniciales, si puedes: USA o EUA


----------



## Forero

Me parece que mi patria no tiene nombre que no sea ambigua a menos que sea "Columbia".

Estados Unidos Americanos puede referirse ao Brasil;
Estados Unidos Norteamericanos puede referirse a México.

Una vez oí a un hondureño decir que "Mejor vivir en las Hunduras que en los que Estamos Hundidos."


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México es común, tal vez por la cercacnía, que se le diga Estados Unidos, Unión Americana o el vecino del norte; he escuchado muchas veces lo de los estados de la Unión, así como en México hablamos de la Federación para referirnos a la nación en general (a la nación mexicana, claro).


----------



## Jellby

bb008 said:


> Más fácil todavía, por que no colocas las iniciales, si puedes: USA o EUA



"EUA" vale, pero "USA" no debe usarse, mejor "EE. UU."


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

De acuerdo con todos: la Unión Américana no "suena" en este lado del charco.

Es más si en algún momento tienes que hablar de "los estados de la Unión (americana)" remite directamente a la guerra de Secesión. 
Bueno, para mí 

Hasta luego


----------



## yserien

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Desde España no se entendería eso de *unión americana*, ya que no es usual ni se conoce a los Estados Unidos con ese nombre.


Coincido contigo, yo tampoco lo conozco.


----------



## mjmuak

hola a todos!

como han dicho, en Espana no se conocen los EE.UU con ese nombre, por eso decía que yo lo pondría con minúscula, si el texto habla de EE.UU y no lo quisiera repetir todo el rato pondría simplemente "la unión america" por que éste no es su nombre, igual que si hablase de la UE podría decir "el conjunto europeo" y no lo pondría en mayúscula porque no es un nombre propio, pero si en México si que se usa este nombre para referirse a este país, pues imagino que sí que deberías ponerlo con mayúscula, aunque te recuerdo que América es un continente, no un país...

por cierto, E.U.A. es correcto?? siempre he pensado que lo correcto es EE.UU, y que E.U.A es un calco del francés

muaka


----------



## yserien

De todo lo que estoy leyendo se puede deducir que ese paìs carece de nombre, ya que Estados Unidos de ...se puede aplicar a cualquier otro país conjuntamente con el suyo,de Brasil,de Mexico,de Venezuela,creo...


----------



## yserien

Entonces se puede decir que ese país carece de nombre ya que estados unidos se puede aplicar a cualquier otro,México, Brasil, Venezuela...


----------



## Fernando

mjmuak said:


> por cierto, E.U.A. es correcto?? siempre he pensado que lo correcto es EE.UU, y que E.U.A es un calco del francés



Como han comentado antes lo correcto es EE.UU. 

Coincido con los anteriores. Lo de "unión americana" (incluso prescindiendo del prurito nacionalista de americano continental frente a americano país) me parece desafortunado. No es lo mismo que "conjunto europeo". A menos que se utilice en un contexto muy poco ambiguo va a dar lugar a equívocos seguro.


----------



## mirk

Gracias a todos por sus opiniones.

Que curioso, en este país sin nombre  el término Unión Americana se usa, y mucho.  Como lo dije en mi texto original: en el ámbito de periodismo hispano en los Estados Unidos, el término se usa, se entiende y se acepta.  Me sorprendió que no se oiga en Europa, pero esto último no quiere decir que no exista o no se acepte.  También el que no nos guste el apelativo o que el país en cuestión realmente no tenga, a nuestro juicio, un nombre como España, México, Honduras o Colombia, es punto y aparte. Mi duda sigue siendo si, al no ser un nombre oficial, se escribe o no con mayúsculas.  Pero ya alguien me ha dado el ejemplo de República Mexicana y México, en ambos casos se escribe con mayúsculas.

Una nota periodística extensa, en la que se tiene que decir más de media docena de veces el nombre del país, debe recurrir a diferentes apelativos para no ser tediosa.  De esa forma, se utiliza Estados Unidos, E.E.U.U. (en lo personal prefiero evitar las siglas) y ya entrados en el tema, sabiendo todos de que país se está hablando, se recurre al apelativo Unión Americana. Estados Unidos de Norteamérica no se usa porque vaya, se sobreentiende.

Alguien me puede comentar de qué otra forma se puede referir a su país: el ejemplo de México/República Mexicana me gusta.  ¿Alguien más me puede aportar ejemplos?

¡Saludos!


----------



## Jellby

mirk said:


> De esa forma, se utiliza Estados Unidos, E.E.U.U. (en lo personal prefiero evitar las siglas)



Lo correcto es EE. UU. (con sólo dos puntos y con espacio en medio), por tratarse de una abriviatura y no de siglas.


----------



## bb008

Pero donde dejas cuando los gringos en los estadiums o cualquier evento grita: USA; USA; USA;USA....etc...


----------



## BETOREYES

mjmuak said:


> hola a todos!
> 
> como han dicho, en Espana no se conocen los EE.UU con ese nombre, por eso decía que yo lo pondría con minúscula, si el texto habla de EE.UU y no lo quisiera repetir todo el rato pondría simplemente "la unión america" por que éste no es su nombre, igual que si hablase de la UE podría decir "el conjunto europeo" y no lo pondría en mayúscula porque no es un nombre propio, pero si en México si que se usa este nombre para referirse a este país, pues imagino que sí que deberías ponerlo con mayúscula, aunque te recuerdo que América es un continente, no un país...
> 
> por cierto, E.U.A. es correcto?? siempre he pensado que lo correcto es EE.UU, y que E.U.A es un calco del francés
> 
> muaka


 
En castellano, la sigla correcta para referirse a *N*uestro *A*migo del *N*orte es EUA, sin embargo es más común, y goza de mejor aceptación la abreviatura: EE. UU.

PD: También es la primera vez que escucho eso de "unión americana". Tal vez sea habitual en la comunidad latina residente en ese país, pero acá en Colombia generaría confusión.


----------



## Forero

Yo no diría "Unión Americana" pues me sugiere que este país seguirá el mismo camino que la Soviética o la _Pax Romana_.


----------



## mirk

Jellby said:


> Lo correcto es EE. UU. (con sólo dos puntos y con espacio en medio), por tratarse de una abriviatura y no de siglas.



¡Gracias Jellby!


----------



## iaf

mirk said:


> Gracias a todos por sus opiniones.
> 
> Que curioso, en este país sin nombre  el término Unión Americana se usa, y mucho. Como lo dije en mi texto original: en el ámbito de periodismo hispano en los Estados Unidos, el término se usa, se entiende y se acepta. Me sorprendió que no se oiga en Europa *(¿Hablas enserio? Realmente me extraña...)*, pero esto último no quiere decir que no exista o no se acepte *(depende de dónde, el mundo es grande)*. También el que no nos guste el apelativo o que el país en cuestión realmente no tenga, a nuestro juicio, un nombre como España, México, Honduras o Colombia, es punto y aparte. *Mi duda sigue siendo si, al no ser un nombre oficial, se escribe o no con mayúsculas*.  Pero ya alguien me ha dado el ejemplo de República Mexicana y México, en ambos casos se escribe con mayúsculas.
> *(te han dado muchos ejemplo más)*
> Una nota periodística extensa, en la que se tiene que decir más de media docena de veces el nombre del país, debe recurrir a diferentes apelativos para no ser tediosa. De esa forma, se utiliza Estados Unidos, E.E.U.U. (en lo personal prefiero evitar las siglas) y ya entrados en el tema, sabiendo todos de que país se está hablando, *se recurre al apelativo Unión Americana. Estados Unidos de Norteamérica no se usa porque vaya, se sobreentiende*. *¿Y cuál era tu pregunta entonces?*
> 
> Alguien me puede comentar de qué otra forma se puede referir a su país: el ejemplo de México/República Mexicana me gusta. ¿Alguien más me puede aportar ejemplos?
> 
> ¡Saludos!



Mirk,
como verás, en este foro en donde venimos de todo el mundo, siempre nos encontramos con visiones diferentes a las nuestras. Creo poder hablar por muchos si digo que no venimos ni a pelear, ni a provocar - venimos a enriquecernos culturalmente, eso es ganar una perspectiva más amplia del mundo y de los demás.
Por último, si relees todo el hilo, verás que el balance a tu pregunta por _"minúscula o mayúscula"_ se desvanece desde el vamos porque lo que la gran mayoría no avala es el _nombre_ que estás proponiendo.

A título personal, sostengo que _unión americana_ no es ningún término definido en el idioma castellano. Si dices que en el ámbito del periodismo hispano de Estados Unidos se conoce ese término, entonces es allí donde deberías preguntar, y no en un foro internacional que mayoritariamente lo rechaza (puedes hacer el recuento de todos los posts).

Igualmente, cuando leo tu post, me queda la impresión que ya has decidido cómo escribirlo... y que tienes tu postura tomada. 
Por lo tanto, insistir sería provocar.

Saludos, iaf.

EDIT: Tal vez puedas abrir un thread *"Proponer un nombre para el país sin nombre"*, porque la consigna original se está desfigurando y los moderadores no suelen permitir eso ¿no?


----------



## sunheat

Forero said:


> Me parece que mi patria no tiene nombre que no sea ambigua a menos que sea "Columbia".
> 
> Estados Unidos Americanos puede referirse ao Brasil;
> Estados Unidos Norteamericanos puede referirse a México.
> 
> Una vez oí a un hondureño decir que "Mejor vivir en las Hunduras que en los que Estamos Hundidos."


 
Forero,

Mira, con respeto te digo que está muy confuso tu comentario. Quizá querías decir mucho y ¡Terminaste diciendo nada!

Por otro lado, te aclaro: México oficialmente se llama Estados Unidos Mexicanos. Para nada lo que tú pones.


----------



## mirx

Hola MirK.

Si tu escrito está dirigido a hispanos residentes en EUA o a mexicanos, no veo ningún problema en que uses "Unión Americana", y debe ser con mayúsculas ya que la estamos adjudicando como entidad única, y debe usarse cómo nombre propio. Ya alguien dio una analogía bastante convincente cuando mencionó lo de México, República Mexicana y La Federación.

Saludos.

Y bueno lo de los sinónimos, mmm, no es tan sencillo.

A nivel coloquial hay muchísimos pero no se que tan serio sea tu reportaje.

Gringolandia.
El Gabacho.
Unión Americana.
El Imperio (hehe)
EUA
EE.UU.
País anglosajón (si estás hablando exclusivamente de Estados Unidos).

Creo que conoces a tu público, y estoy seguro de que hallarás mas sinónimos.

Abrazos y más saludos.

PD. No hagas caso de provocaciones estúpias y mal fundadas.


----------



## mjmuak

BETOREYES said:


> En castellano, la sigla correcta para referirse a *N*uestro *A*migo del *N*orte es EUA, sin embargo es más común, y goza de mejor aceptación la abreviatura: EE. UU.
> 
> PD: También es la primera vez que escucho eso de "unión americana". Tal vez sea habitual en la comunidad latina residente en ese país, pero acá en Colombia generaría confusión.


 
he consultado el DPD y tienes toda la razón, ambas están aceptadas

*2.* Es frecuente referirse a este país a través de su abreviatura: _EE. UU._ Puesto que se trata de una abreviatura, y no de una sigla, debe escribirse con puntos y con un espacio de separación entre los dos pares de letras. Existe también la sigla _EUA,_ que, como corresponde a las siglas, se escribe sin puntos. No debe emplearse en español la sigla _USA,_ que corresponde al nombre inglés _United States of America._

un abrazo


----------



## Forero

sunheat said:


> Por otro lado, te aclaro: México oficialmente se llama Estados Unidos Mexicanos. Para nada lo que tú pones.



Yo no hablaba de nombres oficiales.  Lamentaba de que no haya un nombre conveniente por mi país.

Creo que lo que buscamos es un término alternativo que no suene demasiado negativo.

"La unión americana" lo puede ser porque así la referían varios presidentes de la misma.  Pero este apelativo hay que usar con minúsculas, dándose cuenta del contexto por eso de la difunta "Unión Soviética", etc.  

Busquemos un alternativo más neutro si lo hay.  Si no, me cae mejor "la unión americana".  Me cae bastante bien "EE. UU.", pero es lo mismo que "Estados Unidos" no exactamente un alternativo.


----------



## Idiomático

mirk said:


> Estoy escribiendo una nota en la cual hablo de los Estados Unidos. Pero para darle variedad, utilizo el apelativo "unión americana".
> 
> ¿Debo escribirlo con mayúsculas ambas?: Unión Americana
> ...¿o con minúsculas?: unión americana
> 
> Y bueno, ya entrados en gastos, ¿podrían explicarme por qué?
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 

El nombre oficial del país es Estados Unidos de América. No es los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica. La unión americana (con minúscula o con mayúscula) es un término ambiguo que puede confundir al lector. En un escrito puede usarse _Estados Unidos de América_ la primera vez que se nombra el país y luego usar sencillamente _Estados Unidos._ _Los__ Estados Unidos_ es un coloquialismo muy corriente cuyo uso es preferible evitar al escribir o en el habla formal. Es mucho más correcto decir _"Estados Unidos tiene_ (singular) _xxxxx habitantes"_ que "_Los Estados Unidos tienen xxxxx habitantes"._


----------



## mirk

Idiomático said:


> El nombre oficial del país es Estados Unidos de América. No es los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica. La unión americana (con minúscula o con mayúscula) es un término ambiguo que puede confundir al lector. En un escrito puede usarse _Estados Unidos de América_ la primera vez que se nombra el país y luego usar sencillamente _Estados Unidos._ _Los__ Estados Unidos_ es un coloquialismo muy corriente cuyo uso es preferible evitar al escribir o en el habla formal. Es mucho más correcto decir _"Estados Unidos tiene_ (singular) _xxxxx habitantes"_ que "_Los Estados Unidos tienen xxxxx habitantes"._



¡Gracias! ni siquiera me percaté de haber escrito "los" en primer instancia, todos los días se aprende algon nuevo.

Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones, me han enseñado mucho.  Aquellos que tengan algo personal que dirigirme, los invito a usar la opción "Mensaje Personal", con gusto los leo y atiendo a todos sus comentarios.  No solo es una invitación, es una regla en estos foros.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola:
 Si tu trabajo està dirigido hacia un pùblico mexicano es perfectamente entendible decir *Uniòn Americana* para hacer referencia a los Estados unidos de Amèrica.
Saludos


----------



## sunheat

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola:
> Si tu trabajo està dirigido hacia un pùblico mexicano es perfectamente entendible decir *Uniòn Americana* para hacer referencia a los Estados unidos de Amèrica.
> Saludos


 
Entendible vs correcto= That´s the question.

No creo que debas sacrificar lo correcto por dejarlo en el nivel de entendible. Cuando escribes algo, el escrito perdura y puede llegar a muchos más publicos de lo que pensabas, y pueden confundirse y dar por bueno algo que no lo está.


----------



## Mirlo

bb008 said:


> Yo colocaría: Estados Unidos de Norte América... no es que lo quieres colocar diferente pues!!!!


 

Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo "Estados Unidos de Norte América" es como es conocido mundialmente.


El nombre oficial del país es Estados Unidos de América, pero , América es un Continenete, si se usa éste término alguien podría pensar que son todos "estados" de cada país.

*saludos,*


----------



## josé león

En realidad, en Ecuador, si se utiliza, no muy frecuentemente, pero se utiliza (en especial, en  ambientes ligados a la emigración). Sin embargo, creo que no se debería utilizar. 

Saludos

jl


----------



## Jellby

Mirlo said:


> El nombre oficial del país es Estados Unidos de América, pero , América es un Continenete, si se usa éste término alguien podría pensar que son todos "estados" de cada país.



Es un nombre poco descriptivo y ambiguo, pero es su nombre, ¡qué le vamos a hacer! También hay otros países en Norteamérica...

También Sudáfrica y la República Centroafricana son nombres que podrían servir para varios países.


----------



## Adnaloy

El nombre es Estados Unidos de América, se abrevia en ingles USA y en
 español EUA, así es mas común, el continente esta dividido en América del Norte, América del Centro, América del Sur 
( Norteamerica, Centroamerica, Sudamerica)
México esta ubicado en Norteamerica junto con Estados Unidos y Canadá
pero por el hecho de que nuestros 'primos' tomaron el nombre de América
 para nombrar a su país, ahora ellos son los americanos o norteamericanos.
Si se utiliza mucho nombrar a Estados Unidos como Unión Americana
al menos aquí en la frontera no es algo desconocido.
Los estadounidenses siguen utilizando mucho todo lo relacionado con la
Unión ya que es la base de su existencia : La Unión de las 13 colonias

En algún lado he leído que se esta promoviendo la Unión Norteamericana que la conformaran: Canadá, Estados Unidos y México  

Si en algo estoy equivocada...con toda confianza pueden corregir


----------



## bb008

Hola a todos!

Al final, es muy díficil darles un gentilicio a los Norteaméricanos (leánse gringos, americanos, etc)

Y es precisamente por que América es un continente completo y su nombre proviene de Américo Vespucio (que por cierto llegó por América del Sur y no por el Norte), ellos no pueden decirse Américanos por que todos los que vivos en el Continente somos Américanos, no puede decirse Norteaméricanos, por que también lo son los Méxicanos, Los Canadienses,  no pueden decirse Estadounidenses, por que en México, Brasil, etc. también lo son (hay otros países) que son Estados Unidos de México, Brasil etc, etc... (creo yo, si es que todavía se llaman así). No pueden llamarlos Unión Americana por que eso era un término usado cuando la guerra de secesión... Al final no tienen gentilicio...ni siquiera gringos se le pueden llamar, porque: Según Google -"En forma general el término se aplica a extranjeros que hablan en un idioma que no se entiende por personas que hablan español..." es decir, cualquier extranjero y los angloparlantes lo han confundido, así que es muy díficil en ese aspecto. 
Yo colocaría insistó, Estados Unidos de Norteamérica, suene trillado, común fastidioso, como sea... -  es.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Gringo* - 27k


----------



## Jenesaisrien

No veo por qué algunos foristas insisten en relacionar  a "estados unidos" con Brasil. El nombre de este país es República Federativa del Brasil. Quizás algún coforero brasileño pueda ilustrarme sobre el tema. En lo personal  provengo de las ciencia política como disciplina y jamás he visto "estados unidos" asociado a Brasil ni se me hubiera cruzado por la cabeza.

No creo que el tema de los nombres de los países sea tan complicado, sinceramente.


----------



## bb008

Jenesaisrien, tu tienes razón, pero creo que en una oportunidad Brasil fue llamado así, tuvieron ese nombre en un momento de su historia, lo que pasa es que a veces se usa para dar un ejemplo, igual sucedió en Venezuela en una oportunidad nos llamamos Estados Unidos de Venezuela, luego la República de Venezuela, (y ahora esto...? en el caso de Venezuela, si me entiendes: República Bolivariana de Venezuela)...


----------



## Jenesaisrien

bb008 said:


> Jenesaisrien, tu tienes razón, pero creo que en una oportunidad Brasil fue llamado así, tuvieron ese nombre en un momento de su historia, lo que pasa es que a veces se usa para dar un ejemplo, igual sucedió en Venezuela en una oportunidad nos llamamos Estados Unidos de Venezuela, luego la República de Venezuela, (y ahora esto...? en el caso de Venezuela, si me entiendes: República Bolivariana de Venezuela)...



Sí, históricamente es cierto. Omití decir que me refería al uso actual del tèrmino, o a la posibilidad de llamar estadounidense a un brasileño.
En el caso de Argentina también fuimos Provincias Unidas, alguna vez

saludos


----------



## Jellby

bb008 said:


> Al final, es muy díficil darles un gentilicio a los Norteaméricanos (leánse gringos, americanos, etc)
> 
> Y es precisamente por que América es un continente completo y su nombre proviene de Américo Vespucio (que por cierto llegó por América del Sur y no por el Norte), ellos no pueden decirse Américanos por que todos los que vivos en el Continente somos Américanos, no puede decirse Norteaméricanos, por que también lo son los Méxicanos, Los Canadienses,  no pueden decirse Estadounidenses, por que en México, Brasil, etc. también lo son (hay otros países) que son Estados Unidos de México, Brasil etc, etc... (creo yo, si es que todavía se llaman así). No pueden llamarlos Unión Americana por que eso era un término usado cuando la guerra de secesión... Al final no tienen gentilicio...



Su gentilicio es "estadounidenses" (con minúscula, como todos los gentilicios). Aunque haya otros países que formalmente son "estados unidos", los gentilicios de estos otros países son otros: mexicanos, brasileños, etc.

Sí, "estados unidos de América" hay varios, pero "Estados Unidos de América" (nombre propio) sólo hay uno, bueno, cincuenta


----------

